# Air Compression Sleeve



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever used one of these? Is it worth the price? Otherwise what would you guys recommend as a good all-around sleeve?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have one of those air compression sleeves, I like it for certain applications. I have a younger dog that was sort of unsure on the sleeve and when I started having him worked on that sleeve his confidence increased and his grips were better. However and dog that bite very hard a full will crush it and I know certain dogs that a air sleeve would make them very chewy due to the sound of te air gushing in and out of the sleeve as they bite.

As far as an allaround I like the schweirkt intermediate and some of the ray allens.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

have a bende air compression sleeve. It's still pretty hard, and the barrel is huge - not much of a bitebar on it. I don't have an opinion on it b/c I'm not a helper, but the people that have worked with it seem to like it.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the newer Ray Allen 301 Ultra (Puppy)  and the 302 - Ultra Young Dog Sleeve . They compress with the dog's bite with none of the noise from the air leaving the sleeve. Requires the dog to open his mouth wide.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry to sound like a complete ass but do these sleeves look different to others? Anyone got a pic of one? Pleeeeeeeeeease:lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

They look much the same Hil........if you scroll down just about halfway on the page in this link, you can see a compression sleeve:

http://www.elitek9.com/Sleeves/index.htm


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> They look much the same Hil........if you scroll down just about halfway on the page in this link, you can see a compression sleeve:
> 
> http://www.elitek9.com/Sleeves/index.htm


thanks Lacey. They do look the same but I read that it makes the dog think its crushing the sleeve.......guess its more of a mental game sleeve:lol:


----------

